# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Υβρίδια παπαγάλων.

## Νίκος.Λ

Cockatiel x Galah Cockatoo

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Catalina Macaw (Blue and gold x Scarlet)

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Νικο ωραιο θεμα. :Anim 19: 

δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν και υβριδια παπαγαλων. ευχαριστουμε.
περιμενουμε και αλλα. :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Rosella Icterotis x Rosella eximius

----------


## Efthimis98

Υβρίδιο!

Black-cheeked Lovebird x Rosy-faced Lovebird

----------


## Efthimis98

Galah x Corella ( cockatoos )




Nanday x Sun ( conures )

----------


## Efthimis98

Sun ( conure ) x Hahns ( Macaw )



Green Cheek ( Conure ) x Sun ( Conure )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Υβριδια παπαγαλων της οικογενειας psittacula.

Ringneck x Alexandrine.



Ringneck x Moustached 



Moustached x Derbyan.



Slaty Headed x Ringneck.



Slaty Headed x Plum Headed.



Malabar Headed x Slaty Headed.

----------


## Efthimis98

Hyacinth ( Macaw ) x Scarlet ( Macaw )

----------


## Efthimis98

Blue and Gold ( Macaw ) x Patagonian

----------


## Efthimis98

Buffons x Blue and Gold x Military ( macaws )

----------


## Efthimis98

Sun x Mitred  ( conures )

----------


## Efthimis98

Citron x Sulphur Crested ( Cockatoos )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Galah x Citron Cockatoo



Citron x Umbrella Cockatoo



Galah x Goffin Cockatoo



Galah x Bare Eyed Cockatoo

----------


## Efthimis98

Hyacinth x GreenWing ( Macaws )

----------


## Efthimis98

Crimson x Eastern ( Rosellas )

----------


## Efthimis98

Green Cheek x Sun ( conures )

----------


## Efthimis98

Janday x Dusky ( conures )

----------


## Efthimis98

Blue Winged Macaw x Nanday Parakeet

----------


## Efthimis98

Cherry Head x Sun ( conures )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Senegal x Meyer.



Hyacinth x Scarlet Macaw.


Mitred x Cherry Headed Conures



Green Cheek x Nanday Conure



Buffon x Hyacinth Macaw (Emerald Macaw)


Blue Crow x Cherry Headed Conure




Nanday x Half Moon Conure

----------


## οδυσσέας

γραψτε οποια ξερετε οτι ειναι γονιμα η αγονα.

----------


## stephan

> Buffon x Hyacinth Macaw (Emerald Macaw)


Ο πράσινος Μακάο είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

----------


## Efthimis98

Peach-faced Χ Black-masked

----------


## Efthimis98

Peach-faced x Eyering ( Lovebirds )

----------


## Efthimis98

Masked x Fischer’s  ( Lovebirds )

----------


## Efthimis98

Dominant Pied Fischer X Pure Personata or Blackmask ( το οποίο μπορεί να δώσει απογόνους! )

----------


## Efthimis98

Catalina Macaw

----------


## Efthimis98

BuffWing Macaw

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Lilac-crowned parrot x Yellow-headed parrot.



Orange wing amazon x Blue fronted amazon.

----------


## Efthimis98



----------


## piranhas2

τα υβρίδια αυτα ειναι άγονα οπως στα καναρινια???πάντως η αρχεγωνη μορφη των παπαγαλων μου αρεσει ποιο πολυ , γουστα ειναι αυτα ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βασιλη, αγονα λεμε αυτα που δεν ειναι γονιμα (δηλαδη στειρα), καποια απο αυτα ειναι γονιμα, ενω καποια απο αυτα οχι. Στα καναρινια τα υβριδια ειναι τα κοινα καναρινια που ειναι γονιμα.

----------


## mixalis91

Sun conure X Nanday conure-> Nan sun conure
http://www.google.gr/search?q=nansun...YelfFHxb_dM%3A

----------


## Kostakos

O emerald είναι τεράστιος και ακριβός!! Είχε μια φιλη μου σε ξένο site και ήταν πργματικά πανέμορφο!! Ιρίδιζε το φτέρωμα του στον ήλιο έξω που έπαιζε!!

----------

